# Big Lizards & Best Of The Mid-Coast



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Alligator Hunting
*
Warm weather with no noticeable cool snaps combined with periodic pre-season flooding here in the heart of Gator Country has put our season at the top of the "most memorable" in recent history. Clients are enjoying the spectacle that can only be experienced as our wranglers chase down lines and big Texas Lizards making memories of a lifetime.

*Airboat Redfishing & Back Water BayFishing Action
*
Redfish action continues very strong in the back lakes and upper reaches of SAB and Mission/Hynes Bay. Guests have been having a ball with the explosive nature of Redfish schooling up and taking everyone on a big relentless drag burning run. Capt. Nathan Beabout reported insane sight casting success on Redfish and even a few Trout laying up in the 10am to 2pm prime time window of visibility. Soft plastics have been taking their toll from the tower with multiple targets on every cast. Capt. Chris Cady and reported scattered schools in the far back reaches by airboat with a little too much water in the bays for that game. Great success though and solid limits came to hand. Capt. Kolten Braun; Capt. Donnie Heath; and, Capt. Braden Proctor all reported similar action for guests working schools of Reds tight to area shorelines. Capt. Braden Proctor made his debut guiding for the lodge with Travis Davis and his young boys. Working shell reefs found the family taking two nice Redfish for mounting and display in their lake cabin at 24" and 31" with the boys reeling them both in.

*Teal Hunts*

Capt. James Cunningham reported improving numbers of Teal showing up but action is still spotty county wide with hunts running much later than normal on lighter than normal harvests. We'll see if things pick up for guests as we move toward the close of the season.

*Flounder Gigging*

A few ups and downs on very high water levels and a full moon but guests have been taking near to full limits wade gigging and by flounder boat. We've got a around 45 nights of Flounder Gigging left before the season closes November 1 for the Winter break. Every day approaching November will take us closer and closer to the Fall run and we've got the team to put you in the middle of the action. Combine a bayfishing trip with an evening of Flounder Gigging for a great combination trip and experience the best of the Texas mid-coast.

*Big Duck Season*

Now is the time to be zeroing in on finalizing dates and scheduling trips for the upcoming regular Texas Duck Season which kicks off for us on November 5th. Come see us.

*New Sportsmen's Complex *

From Horseshoes to Football, cards, and dominoes in our gathering areas to the ambiance of the bayou grounds, guests from all over the State have been taking in the new facilities with so much positive feedback it's humbling. From Wendi's Roadhouse Cuisine to the hard work of our guides and staff, guests are lengthening stays and re-booking more trips. We love hearing from our guests and this is what RJ Yaws had to say after entertaining clients with us recently:

_*Kris,

That was hands down the best customer entertainment I have ever been able to provide. I can't wait to come back and hammer them again with my next group. I hope to fish with Christopher again we all loved fishing with him. Everything about that trip was first class and look forward to coming back.

Thanks,
RY*_

From the Golding Group: "_*We're looking forward to coming back again next year*_".

Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge

*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

here's a few more pics.


----------

